# eclipse-source-3.1-4.i586.rpm in SuSE kompilieren



## bolshi (28. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich mache grad Gehversuche mit Eclispe in SuSE 10.0 und komm jetzt mit der Kompiliererei nicht ganz zu Rande. Habe gelesen, dass rpm --rebuild paketname mir mein Eclipse kompiliert. Funktioniert hier nicht. Die Konsole meldet:  "--rebuild unknown option" Frage: Muss da nicht im Vorfeld gcc ran? Bin fuer jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Grüße, bolshi


----------



## deepthroat (28. April 2006)

Hi.

Die Option rebuild kannte rpm 3.x mal, seit rpm 4.x (ab SuSE 9.0) muß man das Programm rpmbuild mit der Option --rebuild aufrufen. Das baut dann aus einem Source rpm (was die Endung src.rpm haben muss!) ein rpm Paket.

Das Paket was du da hast scheint mir bereits ein kompiliertes Paket zu sein. Du brauchst ein eclipse*.src.rpm wenn du unbedingt selbst kompilieren möchtest - ist nur die Frage warum willst du das tun?

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. April 2006)

Wofuer gibt es eigentlich diese SRPMs? Die sind doch im Grunde vollkommen ueberfluessig.
Warum nicht gleich die entsprechenden Tar-Balls nehmen?


----------



## deepthroat (1. Mai 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wofuer gibt es eigentlich diese SRPMs? Die sind doch im Grunde vollkommen ueberfluessig.
> Warum nicht gleich die entsprechenden Tar-Balls nehmen?


Du meinst so richtig per Hand mit ./configure && make && make install?! Pfui, bäh! 

Also ich finde so ein Paketmanagementsystem schon nicht schlecht, das man da jetzt die spec Datei und irgendwelche distributionsspezifischen Patches etc. in ein SRPM reinpackt anstatt die Dateien z.B. einzeln (wie bei Debian) zu vertreiben kann man sich drüber streiten. 

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Mai 2006)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du meinst so richtig per Hand mit ./configure && make && make install?! Pfui, bäh!
> 
> Also ich finde so ein Paketmanagementsystem schon nicht schlecht, das man da jetzt die spec Datei und irgendwelche distributionsspezifischen Patches etc. in ein SRPM reinpackt anstatt die Dateien z.B. einzeln (wie bei Debian) zu vertreiben kann man sich drüber streiten.
> 
> Gruß


Natuerlich schoen von Hand. Ich muss ja wegen GCC 4.1 auch zum Teil noch selbst den Code patchen.
Und distributionsspezifische Pakete gibt's fuer mich eh nicht. Das einzige was ich nicht selbst kompiliert hab waren Java und OpenOffice. Da braucht man wie's aussieht noch irgendwelchen Unsinn nur um das basteln zu koennen und das ist mir dann doch was doof.
Der ganze Rest ist, wie es sich fuer ein LFS-System gehoert, aus dem Source gekommen.


----------



## LarsT (3. Mai 2006)

Das selber compilieren hat schon seinen Sinn,

- einmal ist das Programm dann mehr an das eigene System angepasst.

- sind dieenigen, die das Paket erstellt haben wollen wir mal so sagen manchmal etwas dämlich und man hat vollkommen unnötige Abhängigkeiten.

- lässt das selber compilieren eine Unmenge von Modifikationen zu, die bei einem Paket nicht möglich sind.

Der einzige Vorteil von Paketen ist die sauberere Deinstallation. Aber wozu gibt es tools wie checkinstall, das man anstatt make install benutzt, schon hat man sein Paket.


----------

